# Tabellen Problem (verschieben sich, wo sie nicht sollen)



## Strahleman (26. November 2003)

Hiho,

hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Layout. Ich habe nen Design für ne Homepage in PS gemacht und die in Tabellen eingefügt. Passt bis hier hin noch wunder bar:
Pic von der normalen Homepage HIER 

Doch wenn ich nun eine Seite in die mittlere Spalte der Zeile include kommt  hier SOWAS raus.

Kann man das irgendwie so abändern, dass sich in der linken und rechten Spalte sich nur unten diese "Pfeile" (die schwarzen Ränder) nach unten ziehen, aber nicht die Links, also z.B. wie auf http://www.pc-modz.de dort wird auch nur der unterste Teil der linken und rechten Spalte verlängert.


----------



## Xaicon (26. November 2003)

Ich hab so das Gefühl dass Du die Bilder, wie es aussehen soll und wie nicht, vertauscht hast.. egal...

Zu Deinem Problem, denke ich würde Dir eine angabe der Höhe im _*<TR>*_ helfen, bei den Zeilen Die nicht verlängert werden sollen. und bei der letzten Zeile keine Höhenangabe, da diese dann verlängert wird. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du verschachtelte Tabellen verwendest, nicht nur eine...
Zudem konnte im entsprechenden _*<TALBE>*_ ein _*STYLE="TABLE-LAYOUT:FIXED"*_ helfen.
Näheres kann ich nur sagen, wenn der Quellcode per Link erreichbar, oder gepostet ist.


----------



## GoLLuM (27. November 2003)

jo, xaicon hat recht. die tabellen auf der rechten seite sollten irgendwie eine bestimmte höhe bekommen. sonst teilen sie sich auf die ganze höhe (der seite) auf.

achja, und was ihr leute immer für probleme mit dem klauen eurer designs/layouts/etc. habt! da musste doch nich son ein dickes fettes "muster" draufpacken..... und schon gar nicht über dein logo! also ganz ehrlich mal: wer sollte denn sowas klauen?


----------



## Strahleman (27. November 2003)

Den Quellcode gibts HIER

P.S. Jo die Pics hab ich ausversehen vertauscht 
Werd mich mal nach Schule hinsetzten und schaun ob es mit den Höhenangaben im <tr> .
Aber für weitere Hilfe wär ich auch sehr dankbar


----------

